# The end of the 2nd Amendment



## Captain Caveman (Jul 2, 2022)

Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.

YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.

So when do you think this will happen? Would appreciate it if posters could control their emotions as Monarchies, wars, Limes and the size of Charles ' ears don't need to be dragged into this.

Also, no one is coming to take your guns and guns are not being banned, so no bravado required there. In  addition, your government is not going tyrannical.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...


Folks like you are exactly why we'll be celebrating Independence Day. Kindly tend to your own patch.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Folks like you are exactly why we'll be celebrating Independence Day. Kindly tend to your own patch.


No, it was actually between people that are not alive today.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, it was actually between people that are not alive today.


The sentiment remains. Half your not so United Kingdom wants bail on you oppressors, you should worry about that instead of whining about your betters.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 2, 2022)

Let's just say it won't happen in 'our' lifetime.

Never is a pretty long time and given the moral decay of the left and how fast it is accelerating, never becomes unlikely.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Also, no one is coming to take your guns and guns are not being banned


Correct.

But conservatives will lie about it anyway.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Let's just say it won't happen in 'our' lifetime.
> 
> Never is a pretty long time and given the moral decay of the left and how fast it is accelerating, never becomes unlikely.


Of course if you bring your sorry ass over here, and walk down Shitcago, you might not see it end in your lifetime.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.


One should know, then, that there’s no need to ‘alter’ the Constitution.

It’s possible that by the end of this Century _Heller_ will be overturned, returning the Amendment to protecting a collective right.

Indeed, by the end of the Century the issue of ‘guns’ may become moot – the regulation of assault weapons in particular.

Societal and cultural changes will result in a lack of interest in owning such weapons, and the tiny minority who do will take no issue with how they’re regulated.

But the Second Amendment will neither be ‘scraped’ nor repealed.


----------



## flan327 (Jul 2, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Folks like you are exactly why we'll be celebrating Independence Day. Kindly tend to your own patch.


You first

FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHTS apply


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 2, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You first
> 
> FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHTS apply


The US Constitution doesn't offer any rights to foreigners in foreign countries. Try again.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...




Yes...mass killings will keep the 2nd Amendment alive........

In the 246 year history of the United states..........vs. 6 years in Europe...

So....I took 10,000 as an average number of gun murders.....some years more, some years less....later we can even bump that number up...but (spoiler), it won't change the underlying truth...



Soooo...10,000 gun murders a year X 246..... punch that in to the calculator ( who has time for doing it by hand....)

We get?

2,460,000 gun murders......I know, I know.....gun crime in the early colonies didn't reach 10,000 murders a year....you only get that if you look at the future democrat party members and what they would do to their slaves....

Sooo...

246 years....and we average out to 2,460,000 gun murders........

What about old Europe.....

in the 6 years between 1939-1945 when the socialists in German and their conquered countries began to murder their citizens.....what was the grand total of their murder?  



*15 million....innocent men, women and children.......*

I don't know about you, but I went to public school, but I can still see how those numbers are falling out....and..........the United States gun murder isn't the biggest problem when it comes to murder.....


Now.....I know...this is going to cause major butt hurt among the left wing, anti-gun fanatics out there...they will cry out about the most recent gun murder numbers after 5 years of the democrat party attacking the police...forcing them to not do their jobs....and the democrat party refusing to prosecute gun criminals....and then releasing gun criminals from jail and prison like they were on sale.....so we have a higher rate of gun murder because of the democrats and their policies...

So heck....let's indulge them like the spoiled little infants that they are....

Lets bump up the average number of gun murders to 20,000.....which is far more than the actual average, but  I am a generous kinda guy....
*
20,000 X 246 years = 4,920,000

over 246 years....

Gun murder with the a vast majority of the victims criminals engaged in crime, with the next largest  group of victims being the friends and family of criminals.......*

Again...matching that to Europe....

*1939-1945..... 6 years.....

15 million murdered...........

The vast majority innocent men, women and children.....murdered by the German socialists and their subjugated governments in Europe..not criminals, not the friends and family of criminals.....*

The vast majority of the murdered were innocent men, women and children.....not collateral from the socialist war....simply murdered by their governments.....



Nope...........not freaking giving up our guns cause anti-gun fanatics tell us to trust the government.....


As to the 15,000,000 million number...the source...

=======

NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...


America kicked you Brit ass over our guns once go fuck yourself.


----------



## Abatis (Jul 2, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment. . . .



I picked 2041-2060.  With another generation or two of scrubbed minds growing up, a couple dozen million foreigners granted citizenship and a few dozen million people who cherish our founding principles dying off, Franklin's warning will come true . . .  The Republic will be lost and a democracy will be erected on its ruins and our original, retained rights will be surrendered for promises that will never be fulfilled.



Captain Caveman said:


> Also, no one is coming to take your guns and guns are not being banned, so no bravado required there. In  addition, your government is not going tyrannical.



The premise of your thread is the tyranny will come, rights will be usurped, guns will be taken.

That's the entire point isn't it, a leftist masturbatory fantasy of when your ultimate utopia will be realized . . .


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

Abatis said:


> I picked 2041-2060.  With another generation or two of scrubbed minds growing up, a couple dozen million foreigners granted citizenship and a few dozen million people who cherish our founding principles dying off, Franklin's warning will come true . . .  The Republic will be lost and a democracy will be erected on its ruins and our original, retained rights will be surrendered for promises that will never be fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, tyranny won't happen and guns won't be taken, just like nearly every other country on the planet. There's only four countries that banned guns. It's a case of having a different culture/orientation towards guns and realising that quite a few people can be an unsuitable character to own a gun and thus their application declined.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, tyranny won't happen and guns won't be taken, just like nearly every other country on the planet. There's only four countries that banned guns. It's a case of having a different culture/orientation towards guns and realising that quite a few people can be an unsuitable character to own a gun and thus their application declined.




And you post that knowing the history of the socialists in German in the 1930s, and the Chinese communists today.........you are a fool.....

The people who are unsuitable to own a gun are the ones who allowed 15 million Europeans to be murdered, 25 million Russians, 70 million Chinese, 1/3 the population of Cambodia, the 3 million by the Japanese................

You guys forgot........


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...





Never, so long as the country isn't taken over by a dictator.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, tyranny won't happen and guns won't be taken, just like nearly every other country on the planet. There's only four countries that banned guns. It's a case of having a different culture/orientation towards guns and realising that quite a few people can be an unsuitable character to own a gun and thus their application declined.







Guns are always banned before a dictatorship takes over.  Except for the ruling elite and their minions, of course


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

westwall said:


> Never, so long as the country isn't taken over by a dictator.


It nearly was.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

westwall said:


> Guns are always banned before a dictatorship takes over.  Except for the ruling elite and their minions, of course


Yes, in four countries.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> It nearly was.





Yeah, obummer got close, and xiden even closer.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, in four countries.





All dictatorships begin with weapons bans.  Going back to the Byzantine Empire.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, in four countries.


----------



## Abatis (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, tyranny won't happen and guns won't be taken, just like nearly every other country on the planet. There's only four countries that banned guns. It's a case of having a different culture/orientation towards guns and realising that quite a few people can be an unsuitable character to own a gun and thus their application declined.



Your premise is grounded in the idea that the exercise and protection of an original, fundamental, fully retained right can be diminished or contracted and eventually eliminated by rescinding the constitutional provision recognizing and securing the right.

Those actions *are* tyranny.

As soon as the government usurps powers, it is no longer "_the government established by the Constitution_" . . .  It is something else and the most succinct and respectful of founding principles descriptor of that condition and character in tyrannous.


----------



## Abatis (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Yes, in four countries.



Yes, and yours is a good example.

The gun control in England was not instituted for crime control in the late 20th Century.  It began long before that and it's true purpose was for political control.

Even Blackstone recognized that the real purpose of the laws restricting arms to only titled and landed aristocracy, and even more an affront, the game laws, was not really intended to protect hares and partridges, it was to keep commoners disarmed.

That your population of obedient, submissive cucks don't shoot each other *now*, isn't any endorsement of gun control as public policy to reduce crime, it is an example of the penetration and permanence of tyrannous statist absolutism.

The thought that America should or can have British authoritarian policy introduced here and reverse engineered into our culture and consciousness, when our history only demonstrates violent rejection of the philosophy and ejection of your ilk, is folly.

.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

Abatis said:


> Yes, and yours is a good example.
> 
> The gun control in England.......



So four countries have banned guns and you say, "Yes, and yours is a good example". Then you say, "Gun control in England".

So are they banned or do we have gun control?

So far, 5 people think with the 2nd that future generations will want what past generations want. I don't think they realise how societies work and progress. Unfortunately, past generations don't call it progress. Past generations will be turning in their graves because of legalised gay marriage. And painful it may sound, the 2nd in America will eventually change with the "Right to bear arms" being scrapped. Having a Right stops Responsibility.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...



A more appropriate question would be when will the right to keep and bear arms end?

To which the answer is never, regardless of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

flan327 said:


> You first
> 
> FIRST AMENDMENT RIGHTS apply


Not in the UK, ever, or under any circumstances unless they're legally inside the US embassy or consulate.

And on private property such as an Internet forum, well, not there ever or under any circumstances.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No, tyranny won't happen and guns won't be taken, just like nearly every other country on the planet. There's only four countries that banned guns. It's a case of having a different culture/orientation towards guns and realising that quite a few people can be an unsuitable character to own a gun and thus their application declined.


The tyranny is already here.  That is certain.  It's not to the levels discussed in the Declaration of Independence, not even close to those kinds of levels, but it's coming and that, also, is certain.  Most likely not in my life time but it will happen.  

Not because our government is worse than any other and not because even Joe Biden is that evil.  It is just the certain history of every government in the history of mankind.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Abatis said:


> Yes, and yours is a good example.
> 
> The gun control in England was not instituted for crime control in the late 20th Century.  It began long before that and it's true purpose was for political control.
> 
> ...



We rejected them 246 years ago and reject them today.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So four countries have banned guns and you say, "Yes, and yours is a good example". Then you say, "Gun control in England".
> 
> So are they banned or do we have gun control?
> 
> So far, 5 people think with the 2nd that future generations will want what past generations want. I don't think they realise how societies work and progress. Unfortunately, past generations don't call it progress. Past generations will be turning in their graves because of legalised gay marriage. And painful it may sound, the 2nd in America will eventually change with the "Right to bear arms" being scrapped. Having a Right stops Responsibility.


Once again, you prove you don't understand rights - a typical condition for Brits. 

The right to keep and bear arms is inalienable.  It is indistinguishable from the right to life.  The right to life is meaningless if you can't defend your life from the first person who comes along and wants to take it.

They can repeal the 2nd Amendment.  They can pass an amendment banning all civilian ownership of guns, and the right to keep and bear arms will still exist.

By the strength and force of their standing army and police state, they can mostly compel compliance to a constitutional ban on gun ownership but, still, the right to keep and bear arms will exist.

The right to keep and bear arms exists today in China, in North Korea, in every country on the earth.  Every human being has that right.  That many countries are successful in controlling the exercise of that right does not remove the right.  The right to keep and bear arms is absolute and forever.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> So four countries have banned guns and you say, "Yes, and yours is a good example". Then you say, "Gun control in England".
> 
> So are they banned or do we have gun control?
> 
> So far, 5 people think with the 2nd that future generations will want what past generations want. I don't think they realise how societies work and progress. Unfortunately, past generations don't call it progress. Past generations will be turning in their graves because of legalised gay marriage. And painful it may sound, the 2nd in America will eventually change with the "Right to bear arms" being scrapped. Having a Right stops Responsibility.






Actually, I think it is YOU who don't understand.  The history of man for 99% of its history has been a two class system. 

 The ruling elite, and the serfs.

It has only been a couple of hundred of years that humanity has had a middle class.  

The ruling elite hate the middle class.  They have been trying to destroy the middle class ever since.

The first thing the elite MUST do to destroy the middle class is disarm them.

Gun control is the very definition of class warfare.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Once again, you prove you don't understand rights - a typical condition for Brits.
> 
> The right to keep and bear arms is inalienable.  It is indistinguishable from the right to life.  The right to life is meaningless if you can't defend your life from the first person who comes along and wants to take it.
> 
> ...


Alienable my backside. Americans don't understand Rights, others, and Responsibilities.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 3, 2022)

westwall said:


> Actually, I think it is YOU who don't understand.  The history of man for 99% of its history has been a two class system.
> 
> The ruling elite, and the serfs.
> 
> ...


I don't know why this doesn't get through the skulls of Americans, maybe there's nothing between their ears to stop the information. Guns are not banned in the UK, the controls just make sure those who own them are suitable, and the types of guns are also suitable. And those who can be bothered to own them, own them.

Honestly, I don't know why you guys just keep coming out with this shit. What's wrong with you all?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Alienable my backside. Americans don't understand Rights, others, and Responsibilities.



That's why we dumped you.   You'd probably have a greater appreciation for rights had we let you sit under the rule of the Germans for a decade or two.

But then, the West Germans elected an East German Communist to run the combined country so it's doubtful that a European can ever understand liberty.


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I don't know why this doesn't get through the skulls of Americans, maybe there's nothing between their ears to stop the information. Guns are not banned in the UK, the controls just make sure those who own them are suitable, and the types of guns are also suitable. And those who can be bothered to own them, own them.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why you guys just keep coming out with this shit. What's wrong with you all?



If you are a normal working class person you may not have weapons.  You have to show cause to own one.  Even if you get the permit, which is highly unlimely you can't keep it in your home.

The ruling elite, of course, are exempt from those laws.  They can kerp whatever they want.

Well, guess what.  Here in the States I am just as well armed as yoyr ruling elite, and I need not grovel for a permit for a gun that I can't even keep at home.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 3, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I don't know why this doesn't get through the skulls of Americans, maybe there's nothing between their ears to stop the information. Guns are not banned in the UK, the controls just make sure those who own them are suitable, and the types of guns are also suitable. And those who can be bothered to own them, own them.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why you guys just keep coming out with this shit. What's wrong with you all?





			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1029859/Statutory_Guidance_for_Firearms_Licensing_-_Final__Nov_2021_.pdf
		


If you use your gun to defend your own life, you're going to prison.

You cannot own a handgun or a semi-automatic rifle, not even a 4-round hunting rifle such as a Browning BAR.

Gun ownership is legally defined as a privilege in the UK.  

Just because you can own it doesn't mean you have the rights as do Americans.  They fool you into thinking you have the right to own guns but you don't.  Do you know why they're successful in fooling you?  Because you're a fool.

After a mass shooting in 2021 (geeze, how did that happen?) they tightened the medical requirements.  Now the police maintain a relationship with the doctor of all gun owners, marking medical records as that of a gun owner and the doctor must report changes in medical condition to the police.

The police can inspect your home and your credit at will.  They can require a drug or alcohol test on a gun owner at will.

They require complete disclosure of all your social media account information so they can check all of your social media activity.  This, of course, explains Captain Caveman's participation in this thread: brownie points with his police chief.

You can be denied for having in the past been accused of but never charged, charged but never convicted, including explicit acquittal, of a non violent crime, let alone any violent crime.

You must keep your guns locked and unloaded in a gun cabinet.  There are some options for not buying a safe but having to lock key components in a safe.  In other words, in all cases, your gun is never available to you in a self-defense situation.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 3, 2022)

Abatis said:


> I picked 2041-2060.  With another generation or two of scrubbed minds growing up, a couple dozen million foreigners granted citizenship and a few dozen million people who cherish our founding principles dying off, Franklin's warning will come true . . .  The Republic will be lost and a democracy will be erected on its ruins and our original, retained rights will be surrendered for promises that will never be fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be dead either way, by old age, or ........


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 3, 2022)

Abatis said:


> Your premise is grounded in the idea that the exercise and protection of an original, fundamental, fully retained right can be diminished or contracted and eventually eliminated by rescinding the constitutional provision recognizing and securing the right.
> 
> Those actions *are* tyranny.
> 
> As soon as the government usurps powers, it is no longer "_the government established by the Constitution_" . . .  It is something else and the most succinct and respectful of founding principles descriptor of that condition and character in tyrannous.


And there are at least 75 million people who will not allow this country to rid itself of the Constitution.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...


"eventually, America will scrap the 2A"

C_Clayton gives it a thumbs up, but continues to claim that he does not want a complete ban and confiscation.

Do you see why we cannot trust these motherfuckers one goddamn inch?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 4, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> I will be dead either way, by old age, or ........
> 
> View attachment 665810


Machine guns or Valhalla!!!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> "eventually, America will scrap the 2A"
> 
> C_Clayton gives it a thumbs up, but continues to claim that he does not want a complete ban and confiscation.
> 
> Do you see why we cannot trust these motherfuckers one goddamn inch?



Gun control is not gun ban. You do realise the likes of Australia, New Zealand, Europe, UK etc.. have gun control but not a gun ban. If you feel otherwise, you need to go grab a dictionary.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Gun control is not gun ban. You do realise the likes of Australia, New Zealand, Europe, UK etc.. have gun control but not a gun ban. If you feel otherwise, you need to go grab a dictionary.





If you are a normal person you can't get a gun.  Those are only for the ruling elite.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Gun control is not gun ban. You do realise the likes of Australia, New Zealand, Europe, UK etc.. have gun control but not a gun ban. If you feel otherwise, you need to go grab a dictionary.


So, your argument is that a gun ban is not a ban?

Good GOD!!!


----------



## flan327 (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, obummer got close, and xiden even closer.


Neither of those people EXIST 

GROW UP


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, your argument is that a gun ban is not a ban?
> 
> Good GOD!!!


Can you not read? Gun control is not gun ban. One controls guns, the other bans guns. Is this proven tricky??

If you have gun control, then you have thorough background checks, you have laws on which types of gun features are allowable and/ banned, how to store them and where not to use/carry them. That's gun control. Gun control varies in the vast majority of countries.

A gun ban is a ban on guns. Only four countries ban guns. North Korea being one.

Did this register this time??


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Neither of those people EXIST
> 
> GROW UP





Sure they do.  And you are one of their paid stooges


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Can you not read? Gun control is not gun ban. One controls guns, the other bans guns. Is this proven tricky??
> 
> If you have gun control, then you have thorough background checks, you have laws on which types of gun features are allowable and/ banned, how to store them and where not to use/carry them. That's gun control. Gun control varies in the vast majority of countries.
> 
> ...





We already have all of those.  They don't stop crime.  When we keep violent criminals in prison, the crime rates plummet.

Cause and effect.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> We already have all of those.  They don't stop crime.  When we keep violent criminals in prison, the crime rates plummet.
> 
> Cause and effect.


No you don't.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Can you not read? Gun control is not gun ban. One controls guns, the other bans guns. Is this proven tricky??
> 
> If you have gun control, then you have thorough background checks, you have laws on which types of gun features are allowable and/ banned, how to store them and where not to use/carry them. That's gun control. Gun control varies in the vast majority of countries.
> 
> ...


Will you at least admit that your "gun control" bans almost ALL guns from private possession and regulates the few that are allowed to the point of uselessness AND puts the control of who is allowed to have a firearm completely under the control of the government than can deny a permit for any reason it cares to?


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> No you don't.







Yeah, we do.  There are 20,000 gun control laws on the books already.  When will you figure out that gun control laws don't prevent crime.  If laws prevented crime there would be no murder, rape, or any other crime of violence.  All laws do is provide a means of punishing those who break those laws.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Will you at least admit that your "gun control" bans almost ALL guns from private possession and regulates the few that are allowed to the point of uselessness AND puts the control of who is allowed to have a firearm completely under the control of the government than can deny a permit for any reason it cares to?


Bans almost ALL guns? I don't know how many different types of guns there are. Are some guns banned in the US?

Here's a short video on guns in the UK. I think Uzi's are legal.


The government doesn't decide who is deemed suitable to be granted a shotgun or firearm certificate/licence. That is down to your local police force and you. When I say you, I mean, if you have a clean police record, a clean driving history (minor offences are exempt), good reason to own a firearm and your referees check out, then you get to enjoy guns. Does this work? Well, gun incidents are low.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, we do.  There are 20,000 gun control laws on the books already.  When will you figure out that gun control laws don't prevent crime.  If laws prevented crime there would be no murder, rape, or any other crime of violence.  All laws do is provide a means of punishing those who break those laws.


20,000 gun laws in the US? Blimey, there's 1 in the UK.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> 20,000 gun laws in the US? Blimey, there's 1 in the UK.






Yeah, a ban!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Gun control is not gun ban. You do realise the likes of Australia, New Zealand, Europe, UK etc.. have gun control but not a gun ban. If you feel otherwise, you need to go grab a dictionary.


You can get a hunting rifle or a field shotgun.  You can't get a defensive weapon.  You can't get a handgun.  You can't defend yourself.

You can't defend against the upcoming Islamic insurrections that will soon come to destroy your nation.  You can't defend against tyranny from your own government.

You think of a gun as a sporting  tool and not a life and liberty tool.  I can get a ping-pong table if all I want is entertainment or a way to pass the time. That I enjoy shooting my guns is a side benefit and is not at all the primary purpose for having them.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 4, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Neither of those people EXIST
> 
> GROW UP


Neither does flan327.  Grow up.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Bans almost ALL guns? I don't know how many different types of guns there are. Are some guns banned in the US?
> 
> Here's a short video on guns in the UK. I think Uzi's are legal.
> 
> ...


In .22 rimfire and the owner has to meet a laundry list of requirements and can still be denied PERMISSION at the whim of the government without recourse.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Bans almost ALL guns? I don't know how many different types of guns there are. Are some guns banned in the US?
> 
> Here's a short video on guns in the UK. I think Uzi's are legal.
> 
> ...


The local police force IS part of the government.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Bans almost ALL guns? I don't know how many different types of guns there are. Are some guns banned in the US?
> 
> Here's a short video on guns in the UK. I think Uzi's are legal.
> 
> ...


The only judge of "good reason" is the government and it doesn't allow for self-defense or defense of property as "good reasons".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 4, 2022)

Abatis said:


> I picked 2041-2060.  With another generation or two of scrubbed minds growing up, a couple dozen million foreigners granted citizenship and a few dozen million people who cherish our founding principles dying off, Franklin's warning will come true . . .  The Republic will be lost and a democracy will be erected on its ruins and our original, retained rights will be surrendered for promises that will never be fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.

This is a lie.

No guns will be ‘banned,’ no firearms ‘confiscated.’

As for tyranny and rights being taken, that’s the sole purview of the right.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Can you not read? Gun control is not gun ban.


Conservatives can’t read but they can certainly lie – such as the lie that regulating firearms amounts to a ‘ban.’


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> Sure they do.  And you are one of their paid stooges


Keep in mind, though he never  talks about it - yet I posted it in another post, the law in the UK requires that you turn over all of your social medial accounts to the police for review in order to own a gun.  His renewal must be coming up and he's building up pro-gun-control social media points ahead of the review.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, a ban!


List your 20,000 laws 

This is the UK's - Firearms Act 1968






						Firearms Act 1968
					

An Act to consolidate the Firearms Acts 1937 and 1965, the Air Guns and Shot Guns, etc. , Act 1962, Part V of the Criminal Justice Act 1967 and certain enactments amending the Firearms Act 1937.




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The local police force IS part of the government.


Do you think your police will be upset on the day America scraps the 2nd?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The only judge of "good reason" is the government and it doesn't allow for self-defense or defense of property as "good reasons".


If you say so.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives can’t read but they can certainly lie – such as the lie that regulating firearms amounts to a ‘ban.’


They have a gun pamphlet, and it contains a script. All they can do is read it out parrot fashion. That pamphlet will be shredded on the same day as the 2nd is shredded too.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...


It is possible that certain areas of what WAS the United States will ban and confiscate firearms. In fact the move to ban firearms might be the final straw that breaks the back of the Union. 

I hope that never happens as if it does the Chinese will roll over what was the United States and rule the world with an iron fist.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This is a lie.
> 
> ...






The only liar between the two of you, is YOU, asshat.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> They have a gun pamphlet, and it contains a script. All they can do is read it out parrot fashion. That pamphlet will be shredded on the same day as the 2nd is shredded too.






And the police deny anyone they don't like, or who doesn't pay them a bribe.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The end of the 2nd Amendment


What most on the ignorant, dishonest right fail to understand is that even if the Second Amendment were to be ‘repealed’ – which of course won’t happen – that doesn’t mean guns will be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated.’

Indeed, until 2010, the Second Amendment applied solely to the Federal government, not the states or local jurisdictions.

Absent a Second Amendment states would remain at liberty to codify the right to keep and bear arms in their state constitutions.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> The only liar between the two of you, is YOU, asshat.


The only examples of tyranny and rights being taken come from the right – the _Dobbs_ Court, Texas, and Florida are among the more infamous examples.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives can’t read but they can certainly lie – such as the lie that regulating firearms amounts to a ‘ban.’


You're fucking liars. Sorry.  we don't believe you.  

NOT

ONE

FUCKING

INCH

And we are willing to die fighting YOU over it.

Are you prepared to die?


----------



## flan327 (Jul 4, 2022)

westwall said:


> If you are a normal person you can't get a gun.  Those are only for the ruling elite.


Where?


----------



## flan327 (Jul 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only examples of tyranny and rights being taken come from the right – the _Dobbs_ Court, Texas, and Florida are among the more infamous examples.


TEXAS!!!


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 4, 2022)

.

*Pineapple*

.​


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Do you think your police will be upset on the day America scraps the 2nd?






Yes.  The good ones will.  Multiple cops have had their lives saved by ordinary citizens stepping and shooting a bad guy that was killing the cop.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

flan327 said:


> Where?






Pretty much everywhere else in the world.  Gun control is class warfare.  Want to be a part of the elite?  Own a gun.


----------



## westwall (Jul 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What most on the ignorant, dishonest right fail to understand is that even if the Second Amendment were to be ‘repealed’ – which of course won’t happen – that doesn’t mean guns will be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated.’
> 
> Indeed, until 2010, the Second Amendment applied solely to the Federal government, not the states or local jurisdictions.
> 
> Absent a Second Amendment states would remain at liberty to codify the right to keep and bear arms in their state constitutions.






Your "understanding" of the 2nd, and law in general, is laughable.  You have been proven wrong on so many occasions you should just crawl back under that rock you were hiding under after your bitch, the shrillary, lost to Trump.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If you say so.


Present the case otherwise it's true.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Eventually, America will scrap the 2nd Amendment. All the little steps to gun control and bigger steps with mass killings, it will eventually lead to the scrapping of the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> YES, WE ALL KNOW WHAT'S REQUIRED TO ALTER THE CONSTITUTION.
> 
> ...



  Ignorant British cretins should worry about their own shithole of a country, and keep their noses out of the business of the far superior country on the other side of the worlds, about which they have no useful knowledge, no standing, and no say.

  On this day, two hundred forty-six years ago, we American passed a resolution effectively telling you British filth that how we run our country is none of your fucking business.  Keep your filthy British noses out of it.

  And by the way, our right to keep and bear arms is a major reason why we were able to enforce this resolution against you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 4, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> America kicked you Brit ass over our guns *once* go fuck yourself.



  You misspelled _“twice”_.  1776 and again in 1812.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 4, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Gun control is not gun ban. You do realise the likes of Australia, New Zealand, Europe, UK etc.. have gun control but not a gun ban.



  It was enough to deprive Australians of the ability to resist, when their government decided to throw a bunch of them into concentration camps over the #CoronaHoax2020.  They gave us a vivid demonstration of the true intent behind gun control.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You misspelled _“twice”_.  1776 and again in 1812.


Yes we kicked their asses twice but only once was over guns.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jul 4, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICA!  A July 4th mass shooting in Illinois!  At a July 4th parade!

THAT IS THE QUINTESSENTIAL AMERICAN EXPERIENCE I think.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jul 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It was enough to deprive Australians of the ability to resist, when their government decided to throw a bunch of them into concentration camps over the #CoronaHoax2020.  They gave us a vivid demonstration of the true intent behind gun control.



Yeah, you aren't making a very strong case there, bucky.  Maybe if you tried being less ignorant?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 4, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMERICA!  A July 4th mass shooting in Illinois!  At a July 4th parade!
> 
> THAT IS THE QUINTESSENTIAL AMERICAN EXPERIENCE I think.



Like Muslims in Europe murdering people at rock concerts?

They murdered 137 people with their fully automatic military rifles…..


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Folks like you are exactly why we'll be celebrating Independence Day. Kindly tend to your own patch.


Nothing makes a 4th of July more independent than shooting off fireworks that are made in China. Enjoy.

England's independence day was 12 July 927. But's far too history for you to cope with.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Nothing makes a 4th of July more independent than shooting off fireworks that are made in China. Enjoy.
> 
> England's independence day was 12 July 927. But's far too history for you to cope with.




And you guys have been on your knees to the lords and ladies ever since...


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Like Muslims in Europe murdering people at rock concerts?
> 
> They murdered 137 people with their fully automatic military rifles…..


Yes, and they murdered a few thousand in a couple of towers


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And you guys have been on your knees to the lords and ladies ever since...


Please explain, I sense a gap in your brain


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You misspelled _“twice”_.  1776 and again in 1812.


And you misspelled "_soon-to-be-a-third-time_."


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Nothing makes a 4th of July more independent than shooting off fireworks that are made in China. Enjoy.
> 
> England's independence day was 12 July 927. But's far too history for you to cope with.


Yeah, forget that whole 1066 thing.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah, forget that whole 1066 thing.


Way before America's diapers


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Way before America's diapers


Yeah, who cares?

America 2 - UK 0

Now, butt your fucking limey nose out of our business before we make it 3-0, pussy.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 5, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah, who cares?
> 
> America 2 - UK 0
> 
> Now, butt your fucking limey nose out of our business before we make it 3-0, pussy.


You care.

Try going back to American Independence. Do you want schooled Septic Yank!!


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Jul 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Like Muslims in Europe murdering people at rock concerts?



Whataboutism.  Thanks.



2aguy said:


> They murdered 137 people with their fully automatic military rifles…..



I am so glad you care so deeply about France.

Now try taking care of your OWN COUNTRY.

Or, better yet, LEAVE!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You care.
> 
> Try going back to American Independence. Do you want schooled Septic Yank!!


Bootney Lee Farnsworth well Septic Tank, you failed to mention the colonies were losing and the French galloped in to save their asses. Why did you omit basic history? You didn't want it to damage your ego.

And the forefathers would like to thank all the American cowards that take credit for the forefather's efforts.

So why not just gallop on with your ignorance and say you celebrate French 4th July with fireworks where 99% of them are made in China. If you're gonna go stoopid, you might as well make it full stoopid. Or why not just do what most people do on the planet, get on with your life as opposed to standing out like a right dick.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth well Septic Tank, you failed to mention the colonies were losing and the French galloped in to save their asses. Why did you omit basic history? You didn't want it to damage your ego.
> 
> And the forefathers would like to thank all the American cowards that take credit for the forefather's efforts.
> 
> So why not just gallop on with your ignorance and say you celebrate French 4th July with fireworks where 99% of them are made in China. If you're gonna go stoopid, you might as well make it full stoopid. Or why not just do what most people do on the planet, get on with your life as opposed to standing out like a right dick.


Andrew Jackson - 1812

WW2

Kiss my ass


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Andrew Jackson - 1812
> 
> WW2
> 
> Kiss my ass


Was the battle of New Orleans before or after the White House et. al. was burnt to the ground?

You will know WWII as the 1941 to 1945 war. You know, the American tradition of coming in late after the hard work, and then claiming victory. Very poor effort. I have added a link on WWII because I have a sneaky feeling that you haven't a clue with any part of the war, especially the Battle of Britain. You're just parroting the usual American rhetoric on wars.









						World War II - The Balkan campaigns
					

The continued resistance of the British caused Hitler once more to change his timetable.



					www.britannica.com
				




The fallen would personally like to thank the cowards of today claiming victory for the fallen's efforts. What a sad life you lead.


----------

